# Fursona problems :(



## AmariMiku (Nov 22, 2016)

Hello, I've been a furry for a few months but I'm having problems making my own Fursona. I know the colours I denfinatly want but not sure on anything else. I was thinking of making a new species but that seems even harder. I would really appreciate it if someone could help me. I'm basically still new to everything. I would just really like some help with all the questions I have. Please and thank you.


----------



## xofrats (Nov 22, 2016)

A good place to start to to figure out if you want to be fluffy, scalie or have feathers (or whatever kind of skin type) or a mix.
Next I like to think what kind of ears and tail I want.
It's also a good idea to consider if you want wings, horns, floaty orbs or other special traits.

When you got all this throw them together 
You will not get a finished character, but you will have a good starting point.

And just ask if you have any questions ^_^


----------



## AmariMiku (Nov 22, 2016)

xofrats said:


> A good place to start to to figure out if you want to be fluffy, scalie or have feathers (or whatever kind of skin type) or a mix.
> Next I like to think what kind of ears and tail I want.
> It's also a good idea to consider if you want wings, horns, floaty orbs or other special traits.
> 
> ...


 
I know what I want, in a sense. Im just scared of copying someone. Plus I wanna commision some art and badges. I really wanna fursuit as well.


----------



## xofrats (Nov 22, 2016)

What do you want? :3 If you don't mind me asking.
And don't be afraid of copying other in the beginning. As long you don't find a design you like and copy the whole thing. But copy markings, colours, body parts or whatever, is fine when you start a character.
When you have something you like, you can begin to make it more unique. Tweak the details, add or remove markings and find the perfect shade of all the colours ^_^


----------



## AmariMiku (Nov 22, 2016)

xofrats said:


> What do you want? :3 If you don't mind me asking.
> And don't be afraid of copying other in the beginning. As long you don't find a design you like and copy the whole thing. But copy markings, colours, body parts or whatever, is fine when you start a character.
> When you have something you like, you can begin to make it more unique. Tweak the details, add or remove markings and find the perfect shade of all the colours ^_^



I want a female fox. I'm trying to draw a ref sheet at the moment (not too good with a side view) I want her to have a husky tail instead, so it's not really limp. Plus have a curl to it.


----------



## Storok (Nov 22, 2016)

AmariMiku said:


> I want a female fox. I'm trying to draw a ref sheet at the moment (not too good with a side view) I want her to have a husky tail instead, so it's not really limp. Plus have a curl to it. View attachment 15285


then JUST DO IT!


----------



## Rant (Nov 22, 2016)

AmariMiku said:


> I want a female fox. I'm trying to draw a ref sheet at the moment (not too good with a side view) I want her to have a husky tail instead, so it's not really limp. Plus have a curl to it. View attachment 15285


I would say she can still have a fox tail, just have it up. Or to make it more unique say she has husky blood in her, like 1/4 or something.

You can get free linearts of foxes/huskys (feral) and use them to practice coat colors and patterns. This helps in further bringing your ideas to life and gives you an idea if idea A works or not. Sometimes idea A sounds amazing but when you draw it, it sucks, but idea B works better! Don't rush it. Even though you can go back and tweak it, the less tweaks you do the more confident you'll be.


----------



## AmariMiku (Nov 22, 2016)

Rant said:


> I would say she can still have a fox tail, just have it up. Or to make it more unique say she has husky blood in her, like 1/4 or something.
> 
> You can get free linearts of foxes/huskys (feral) and use them to practice coat colors and patterns. This helps in further bringing your ideas to life and gives you an idea if idea A works or not. Sometimes idea A sounds amazing but when you draw it, it sucks, but idea B works better! Don't rush it. Even though you can go back and tweak it, the less tweaks you do the more confident you'll be.



That's actually a good idea. Thank you for the input. I actually just finishe my sketch ref sheet and I'm pretty happy with it. It's just doing the outline and figuring out design on her fur.


----------



## Rant (Nov 22, 2016)

AmariMiku said:


> That's actually a good idea. Thank you for the input. I actually just finishe my sketch ref sheet and I'm pretty happy with it. It's just doing the outline and figuring out design on her fur.View attachment 15286


Looks good. When you line it save a copy. You may want to make another later on or a gift to a friend. :3 can't wait to see the finished piece!


----------



## The Waverly (Nov 22, 2016)

Whatever you do, don't give it too many colours just to make it "special". If you want your fursona to stand out, make his/her personality stand out. The world doesn't need another rainbowfox69


----------

